

Americans spend 8 hours a day on screens - systemtrigger
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=CNG.92e661444313b232e8931de00c29c73b.431&show_article=1

======
xenophanes
I may be an American, but I am not a statistic.

I don't spend 8 hours a day on screens.

I spend 13.

PS LOL, they counted a cell phone as a screen. And GPS navigation units.

------
colins_pride
Mostly just people rotting their brains on TV ..

~~~
xenophanes
Does insulting TV-watchers expand your mind?

